# Crufts - Kennel Club!



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

Are the Kennel Club there for the benefit of dogs or the benefit of their bank balance?

Seems to me, having been to crufts today, the latter is true!

How the hell can your average "working" class dog enthusiast afford to show at crufts?

Don't think of just going to watch, £8 parking, £15 entry and don't think of eating or drinking there!

I suspect the "BEST" dogs are excluded from crufts due to the kennel clubs snobbery - price out the plebs? 

We watched the Dalmatians today and to be honest, the quality wasn't that high! 

Loved seeing the dogs today, shame about all the men in suits!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> Are the Kennel Club there for the benefit of dogs or the benefit of their bank balance?
> 
> Seems to me, having been to crufts today, the latter is true!
> 
> ...


you sound like a bit off a tight aass mate
For god sake man its only once a year


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm going saturday, I was looking forward to it you spoilt it for me now  lol just kidding to be honest most things are about money these days even animals, where people see a market for money someone will take full advantage and exploit it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

me and vixie are going saturday,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> you sound like a bit off a tight aass mate
> For god sake man its only once a year


hes a tight aass vix lets face it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> hes a tight aass vix lets face it


the total opposite of you then garry is it?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

its on telly at 8 oclock tonight i think,


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> the total opposite of you then garry is it?


*spend spend spend i love it*


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> hes a tight aass vix lets face it


well i would of gone if had carers to take me out as i house bound&if in manchester nearer me.so i cant go cos lack support not money..

if one in mnachester&if had support to take me out i would go as like too meet u all of this site


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> its on telly at 8 oclock tonight i think,


yes I have got it on my tv planner


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> its on telly at 8 oclock tonight i think,


Aint you going then larraine???
I am going sunday


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> *spend spend spend i love it*


LOL  that made me laugh, thats what money is there for


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> Aint you going then larraine???
> I am going sunday


me and colie are going saturday and meeting up with Tashi


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> its on telly at 8 oclock tonight i think,


whats on telly?
plus what channel?
what time?
whats it about can u explain cos il watch it


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> me and colie are going saturday and meeting up with Tashi


i said i would say hello to julie as well


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

Too right I'm tight arsed about feeding the purses of those who predate on the less well off! We all know the kennel club is run by rich hobbyists with nothing else to do but appear whiter than white..............

Crufts is advertised as the "Greatest Dog Show" in the world, make it so by making it accessible to all?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> Too right I'm tight arsed about feeding the purses of those who predate on the less well off! We all know the kennel club is run by rich hobbyists with nothing else to do but appear whiter than white..............
> 
> Crufts is advertised as the "Greatest Dog Show" in the world, make it so by making it accessible to all?


I bet you dont get much sleep at night do ya


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> whats on telly?
> plus what channel?
> what time?
> whats it about can u explain cos il watch it


the dog show Crufts is on telly tonight at 8pm tonight on BBC2


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

Some nights she snores in a different direction Garry


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> the dog show Crufts is on telly tonight at 8pm tonight on BBC2


il watch it&support that way.
if i coold go i would but i house bound&need support goin out so cos i dont get enought care to take me out then i havent got musch chice as cant go but nothin do with money its lack care support.
so i support by watchin it on tv but is it on all week on tv or just tonight..


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> Too right I'm tight arsed about feeding the purses of those who predate on the less well off! We all know the kennel club is run by rich hobbyists with nothing else to do but appear whiter than white..............
> 
> Crufts is advertised as the "Greatest Dog Show" in the world, make it so by making it accessible to all?


the thing is mate nothing in life comes free! 
nobody does anything for free,i wish i could go watch the boxing ringside for the same price as i did 10yrs ago ,but i know that aint gonna happen,its now 3-4 times as much as it was in the mid 1990s to watch a fight ringside!
Its the same with everthing


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> il watch it&support that way.
> if i coold go i would but i house bound&need support goin out so cos i dont get enought care to take me out then i havent got musch chice as cant go but nothin do with money its lack care support.
> so i support by watchin it on tv but is it on all week on tv or just tonight..


its very unfair that you dont have enough care it must be hard

its on every night from tonight untill sunday which is the final


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> the thing is mate nothing in life comes free!
> nobody does anything for free,i wish i could go watch the boxing ringside for the same price as i did 10yrs ago ,but i know that aint gonna happen,its now 3-4 times as much as it was in the mid 1990s to watch a fight ringside!
> Its the same with everthing


yep i agree with that things are alot more money as times gone on.but its what u enjoy u will do it or go..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> its very unfair that you dont have enough care it must be hard
> 
> its on every night from tonight untill sunday which is the final


il watch it&all week until its finished that be my proity.i support that way?

will any of here be on it with there pets?

plus is it any pets or what sort is it all taken part?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> the thing is mate nothing in life comes free!
> nobody does anything for free,i wish i could go watch the boxing ringside for the same price as i did 10yrs ago ,but i know that aint gonna happen,its now 3-4 times as much as it was in the mid 1990s to watch a fight ringside!
> Its the same with everthing


its not just boxing,its any event nowa days god i am starting to sound like the owner of this thread every thing is getting dearer to do ,but what are ya gonna do not go


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

Carol and myself both work with dogs and we make a near living out of it. We see dogs that could easily qualify for crufts but the owners struggle enough without the expense of showing! I know we "leech" of these owners cos we charge for dog walking and boarding but we haven't raised our prices in over 3 years and offer further discounts for our regulars, we don't make enough to live on but we enjoy our work, I can't afford to buy a suit, sup champagne and eat caviar, by coincidence, I'm not a kennel club member either, wonder why?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> Carol and myself both work with dogs and we make a near living out of it. We see dogs that could easily qualify for crufts but the owners struggle enough without the expense of showing! I know we "leech" of these owners cos we charge for dog walking and boarding but we haven't raised our prices in over 3 years and offer further discounts for our regulars, we don't make enough to live on but we enjoy our work, I can't afford to buy a suit, sup champagne and eat caviar, by coincidence, I'm not a kennel club member either, wonder why?


buddy i know what you need most!??  and its not a KC membership you need to speak to your wife my friend


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

Those going to crufts, enjoy your day - the doggies are luverly


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> buddy i know what you need most!??  and its not a KC membership you need to speak to your wife my friend


i..............


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

Looking forward to next year, Garryd NOT being a tightarse, with money to spare has agreed to to sponsor myself and Zak for 3 days at a hotel on the NEC complex?

Yeah right!

Don't take the pee out of peeps well off!


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

Ooops, missed a comma out.............

Don't take the pee, well off?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

garryd said:


> hes a tight aass vix lets face it


Its true.
i asked for £9.99 for a sketch book for photography and i got "why do you need a sketch book?" and "why dont you just get a folder and use loose sheets!"

WTF?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> Its true.
> i asked for £9.99 for a sketch book for photography and i got "why do you need a sketch book?" and "why dont you just get a folder and use loose sheets!"
> 
> WTF?!


hahahahaha


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> Looking forward to next year, Garryd NOT being a tightarse, with money to spare has agreed to to sponsor myself and Zak for 3 days at a hotel on the NEC complex?
> 
> Yeah right!
> 
> Don't take the pee out of peeps well off!


Excuse me, Zak and who?!
i think you'll find it'll be me, i'm showing the little monster!
you have no experience. I'm a "professional" 

im peeing with you now but still *ME* and ZAK will be staying at the NEC complex not you!


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

Last thing I need is bloody KC membership, I want a level playing field where my dogs can compete and win/lose with equality?

And I want a change in the eligability of border collies, one of Britains oldest breeds, why should my girl be excluded for being from working stock?

Sorry, been on a pilgrimage tonight, not gonna achieve anything but good to get your gripes off your chest?


Goodnight All


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> Looking forward to next year, Garryd NOT being a tightarse, with money to spare has agreed to to sponsor myself and Zak for 3 days at a hotel on the NEC complex?
> 
> Yeah right!
> 
> Don't take the pee out of peeps well off!


Are you sure you should be posting on here as i dont think your a well man


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

garryd said:


> Are you sure you should be posting on here as i dont think your a well man


LOOOOOL!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> LOOOOOL!


i bet he dont step outside his front door,hes scared somebody is gonna ask him for some money


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

probably true. im sure he runs out of shops without paying.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> probably true. im sure he runs out of shops without paying.


can he run,????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Lol :d :d :d :d


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> buddy i know what you need most!??  and its not a KC membership you need to speak to your wife my friend


 ithink thats the funnyest thing i have typed allday PMSL


----------



## bassetmad (Nov 8, 2007)

Pets arn't cheap

We always go last day and get the bargains at the end of the day!!!!!

yes I know a bit tight! lol

come on you terrier and hounds.................


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Its also incredibly expensive to have a stall at crufts, its alright for the big business' but smaller ones couldn't afford it, however I suppose it is a very expensive show to put on, and someone has to pay for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> me and colie are going saturday and meeting up with Tashi


Thats would be nice! Hope the weather will be quiet and not too cold.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not going now because I have no where to stay anymore, I will try again next year


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I'm not going now because I have no where to stay anymore, I will try again next year


WE, wil try again next year,,!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I'm not going now because I have no where to stay anymore, I will try again next year





colliemerles said:


> WE, wil try again next year,,!!!!


Thats a shame.........I was really looking to read all about your adventures, girls.....Could've been fun....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Thats a shame.........I was really looking to read all about your adventures, girls.....Could've been fun....


me to  all the gosip will have to wait until we all meet up


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> me to  all the gosip will have to wait until we all meet up


THAT WILL BE FUN,,, with lots of gossip,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> me to  all the gosip will have to wait until we all meet up





colliemerles said:


> THAT WILL BE FUN,,, with lots of gossip,,


Whats PMs FOR!?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> Carol and myself both work with dogs and we make a near living out of it. We see dogs that could easily qualify for crufts but the owners struggle enough without the expense of showing! I know we "leech" of these owners cos we charge for dog walking and boarding but we haven't raised our prices in over 3 years and offer further discounts for our regulars, we don't make enough to live on but we enjoy our work, I can't afford to buy a suit, sup champagne and eat caviar, by coincidence, I'm not a kennel club member either, wonder why?


I dont do any of that and we live from hand to mouth but dog showing is our hobby and we dont drink smoke or have any other expensive habits. There are some 'normal' people still in the land of dog showing and Crufts tends to be the new suit show - what if you ended up winning BOB and there you were in your old jogging bottoms and stained t-shirt ropey trainers and in front of millions of people - I know we can all dream 

BTW if I had known you were deffo coming could have got you in had spare passes LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> Last thing I need is bloody KC membership, I want a level playing field where my dogs can compete and win/lose with equality?
> 
> And I want a change in the eligability of border collies, one of Britains oldest breeds, why should my girl be excluded for being from working stock?
> 
> ...


All the border collies that my daughter shows are from working stock and work on the family farm daily so that doesnt exclude them they are all ISDS (International Sheepdog Society) registered first and foremost and then just put on the active register with the Kennel Club.


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

Tess is registered as a "working dog" with the kennel club, she has a kennel club name, surprisingly enough "Majestic Mayhem" (I nicked my name from her)

I don't want to show her as a "Border Collie" cos in reality "No Such Dogs Exists ", in the eyes of the KC. Yes they've made concessions but their concessions are detremental to one of the oldest "pure bred" dogs in the world, let alone Britain. 

A Border Collie will never win crufts but who gives a ..............

A Border Collie will always be your best friend and love you without question.

Dallies will do much the same but with less finesse


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> Tess is registered as a "working dog" with the kennel club, she has a kennel club name, surprisingly enough "Majestic Mayhem" (I nicked my name from her)
> 
> I don't want to show her as a "Border Collie" cos in reality "No Such Dogs Exists ", in the eyes of the KC. Yes they've made concessions but their concessions are detremental to one of the oldest "pure bred" dogs in the world, let alone Britain.
> 
> ...


yep that is very much the case but what the hell we do it cos we love it I have grown up with dog shows and we are not well off by any means that is why I work at Crufts to help with the food for my dogs we could emigrate and make a fortune doing what we enjoy and do best, the offer is there and we have to make up our minds in the next year - but love the british shows better!!!!


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

makes me wonder.............................................


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> makes me wonder.............................................


what does......


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

On a level playing field, tess probably wouldn't win but she's a winner with me cos she's Daddys girl and pretty damn good looking too


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> On a level playing field, tess probably wouldn't win but she's a winner with me cos she's Daddys girl and pretty damn good looking too


have you seen the photos of the one tich shows they are all working stock


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

No, my baby is happily curled up on my lap !


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

nice Tash


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> No, my baby is happily curled up on my lap !


she will not win anything as you spoil her to much and is the screaming little brat that wants everything in the shops.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> she will not win anything as you spoil her to much and is the screaming little brat that wants everything in the shops.


LOL at you carol poor MM is really not into the dog show world and if only I had known you were deffo going to crufts could have met you by the door with spare passes - did that for garry


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh thats nice,
no his just a moron lol, he dont like it as his useless thats why.
been saying for the last year or so that his going to take tess to agility still hasnt,
infact little zak done more agility training than she has,his been doing it for 3 weeks or so.he loves the tunnels and getting good at weaving, and like the ramps


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> oh thats nice,
> no his just a moron lol, he dont like it as his useless thats why.
> been saying for the last year or so that his going to take tess to agility still hasnt,
> infact little zak done more agility training than she has,his been doing it for 3 weeks or so.he loves the tunnels and getting good at weaving, and like the ramps


we will be doing agility when we go to jersey next weekend real good fun


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

a big comp??is it?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> a big comp??is it?


yep it is the Jersey Junior Dog Handlers Association Annual Dog competition with 3 different age groups 6 - 11, 12 - 17, and 17 and over. takes place over 3 days show-handling, agility and obedience it is real good fun although it is serious stuff as well


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

theres one like that up at ely cambridgeshire were booking zak in for the breed show 
good luck hope you win fingers crossed


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

fadie did jha as well we went down to one in dorset portland bill


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> theres one like that up at ely cambridgeshire were booking zak in for the breed show
> good luck hope you win fingers crossed


maybe meet up one day at a show then and thanks for the good luck the girls have won it overall for the last 3 years


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> we will be doing agility when we go to jersey next weekend real good fun


now i am jealous agility is my fave and I like fly ball, i think angel would love it


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

wow thats good, hope it will be forth year 
yes be good got to find some shows before end of april for zak as its his first champ then, lka is his first so far


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i took tess flyball she loves the jumps and the ball but dont think she was using her brain to put them together run jump grab ball, but she was young so might click in now.
but she would love agility loves to bounce but as normal mm still not taken her YET


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> wow thats good, hope it will be forth year
> yes be good got to find some shows before end of april for zak as its his first champ then, lka is his first so far


do you mean WELKS - LKA was last december


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

carol said:


> i took tess flyball she loves the jumps and the ball but dont think she was using her brain to put them together run jump grab ball, but she was young so might click in now.
> but she would love agility loves to bounce but as normal mm still not taken her YET


the only local agility class near me is booked up solid and has a very long waiting list


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah keep doing that was reading the results earlyer on lka friends dog done well in the danes


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> the only local agility class near me is booked up solid and has a very long waiting list


which one is that


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> yeah keep doing that was reading the results earlyer on lka friends dog done well in the danes


so you are going to welks if so we could meet up there


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> the only local agility class near me is booked up solid and has a very long waiting list


we got a few around us so his got no reason not to take her


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> so you are going to welks if so we could meet up there


yeap were on sunday if remember rightly


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> yeap were on sunday if remember rightly


I'll be there if I can sort it out will bring vixie with me


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

ok will be good will be first in the ring as his in minor pup


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> I'll be there if I can sort it out will bring vixie with me


yes please


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

will be fun


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> which one is that


well not that close but the only one i know of if Caerphilly and was told there was no room


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> ok will be good will be first in the ring as his in minor pup


and we will be towards the end cos ours in open dog so will have time to watch you and then have a coffee after babytashi will be there as well cos I think the pulis are on the sunday as well.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yes please


didnt you notice you didnt have a choice


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> well not that close but the only one i know of if Caerphilly and was told there was no room


there is one in Llanharran


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so zak can do his bit then come and watch then when your in, have to look think they are


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> there is one in Llanharran


it it full?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> it it full?


dont know will have to find out cos tich would like to go as well


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> so zak can do his bit then come and watch then when your in, have to look think they are


we will be there anyway with the spitz and perhaps my princess


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> didnt you notice you didnt have a choice


LOL looks that way


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> dont know will have to find out cos tich would like to go as well


thats if i can sort the moody cow out shes just started barking at dogs when we pass them on a walk, one dog she will ignore or want to play with and the next one she will be barking like a lunatik at


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

just checked the schedule and border collies and hungarian pulis are the same day so another forum member may be there as well Leoti, she is one of the sensible ones on here but she has a border collie really nice girl and if we work on her could become one of us mad ones


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> thats if i can sort the moody cow out shes just started barking at dogs when we pass them on a walk, one dog she will ignore or want to play with and the next one she will be barking like a lunatik at


have to start walking her with mine - do that one day go up the mountain


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> just checked the schedule and border collies and hungarian pulis are the same day so another forum member may be there as well Leoti, she is one of the sensible ones on here but she has a border collie really nice girl and if we work on her could become one of us mad ones


thats good the more mad people we can get the better lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> have to start walking her with mine - do that one day go up the mountain


yes as long as she doesnt turn into psycho dog think she is bored I havent been taking her on very long walks for the last 2 weeks as i have been sho ill, and se was bitten on a walk a few months ago so it all has an efect on her I'm sure, just hoping she settles down again she was such a sociable pup and loved training classes and all the dog there its a shame to see her barking at them now


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> thats good the more mad people we can get the better lol


fadey and majestic coming as well - show him some real working collies and some down to earth skint people


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

fadey will she's showing zak someone wil stay as the other dogs unless can get friend to come round and dog sit 
its a long drive to welks for us


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> fadey will she's showing zak someone wil stay as the other dogs unless can get friend to come round and dog sit
> its a long drive to welks for us


it is only about 1hr and half for us make sure you come then all the girls together


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sounds like fun


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah will do emma used to pop round and play with the dogs for us used to give her some money so she might come round ave to ask her 
think its about 2 or 2 1/2 hours not sure got to work it out early start. nice drive though
where winsor is hour away easy drive


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> sounds like fun


not far from garry either if we can twist his arm to come on a day that isnt terriers


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> yeah will do emma used to pop round and play with the dogs for us used to give her some money so she might come round ave to ask her
> think its about 2 or 2 1/2 hours not sure got to work it out early start. nice drive though
> where winsor is hour away easy drive


usually do windsor as well and richmond and southern counties and east of england


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

you could try although i dont think he would appreciate being refered to as one of the girls lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeap will be at all of them got the southern countries from down stairs to send off. done welks on line good they do it like that now makes it easy
oh no laptop running out of battery so if go off all of a sudden the batteries ran out


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> you could try although i dont think he would appreciate being refered to as one of the girls lol


lol he might never know lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> yeap will be at all of them got the southern countries from down stairs to send off. done welks on line good they do it like that now makes it easy
> oh no laptop running out of battery so if go off all of a sudden the batteries ran out


ok no prob but hopefully we will meet up a fair bit this summer


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

carol said:


> lol he might never know lol


he could be persuaded I suppose lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah prob will as will be on same days most of the time might be at same opens as well


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> he could be persuaded I suppose lol


yeah we can talk him round I think


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> he could be persuaded I suppose lol


get him in a dress and shave with make up could fit in lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> yeah prob will as will be on same days most of the time might be at same opens as well


dont do many open shows your way but am going to try to find one near collie sometime


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

fadey wants to try for a warrent so will be doing lots 
fingers crossed


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> fadey wants to try for a warrent so will be doing lots
> fingers crossed


just had mine through today for the welsh he got it back last october but only put it in at crufts


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

can you only get it then what did you have to take a form or something or do you have things to get filled out by the judges? i know you have to get points 25 with 3 at open and 3 at champ not sure how they check it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> can you only get it then what did you have to take a form or something or do you have things to get filled out by the judges? i know you have to get points 25 with 3 at open and 3 at champ not sure how they check it


you can run a form off the kc site I have it saved if you cant find it pm me your e-mail addy and I will send it on to you. You dont have to have it filled in by judges but it helps to have the form so you know exactly what you need to log. you have to have 3 dogs in a class to claim a point, I dont know how they check it but they were pretty quick with mine once I gave it in  I have been sat on it for far too long but wanted to get it done as the dog now lives in Scotland


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Tashi that advar scares meplease change it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> Tashi that advar scares meplease change it


its aunt sally


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh right will look tomorrow if not i will mail you 
you not got the dog anymore then 
i know there has to be 3 dogs in the class found out the other day so its only 1 point for 1 first wow lots of firsts then 
battery nearly going


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> Tashi that advar scares meplease change it


I didnt do it it was darren


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> I didnt do it it was darren


thought you would find it funny


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

carol said:


> oh right will look tomorrow if not i will mail you
> you not got the dog anymore then
> i know there has to be 3 dogs in the class found out the other day so its only 1 point for 1 first wow lots of firsts then
> battery nearly going


no let him go to a friend in scotland battling with the colour in the ground here


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> thought you would find it funny


it is funny specially the gold bikini but where is the snot green cardi


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> it is funny specially the gold bikini but where is the snot green cardi


hmmmm good question and the black hat


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> I didnt do it it was darren


was it realy looks more like you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> was it realy looks more like you


nah my hair is never that tidy and deffo havent got a body like that it is too white


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm a tight arse?

It's costing Carol and myself £hundreds in entry fees and petrol just to get Zak around the country to all the associated shows!

We're going for Junior Warrant cos we believe he can achieve it We believe in Fadey too as his handler.


----------

